# Which Brush Should I Use?



## Ebbtide (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,
I'm new to the boards here and I have registered/posted this thread to see if anyone can answer my question.

I have a mini aussie dog and she's the cutest thing EVER, but she has trouble with getting her fur all matted up - especially behind the ears - so I try to keep the longest hair trimmed neatly and I brush her ALL THE TIME. 

It seems to work and all, but I am wondering if I'm using the right kind of brushes. I've never really had a dog before her - well, I had one when I was, like, four, but I don't remember her much - and I want to make sure that I'm doing everything possible to make her as comfortable as possible while I'm brushing her because I have to do it every day. Usually in segments so I end up brushing her several times a day. 

Anyway, on to my question (sorry, didn't mean to ramble). What kind of brush is best for a long haired, small dog? I have a really soft brush that mostly just makes her fur really shiny when I'm finished and two Top Performance brushes: The Ergonomic Slicker Brush and a De-matting Comb. 

If you have any suggestions. Whether I'm using the "right" stuff or if you think something else might work better...I'm all ears. 

Thanks, for your time.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Ebbtide said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to the boards here and I have registered/posted this thread to see if anyone can answer my question.
> 
> I have a mini aussie dog and she's the cutest thing EVER, but she has trouble with getting her fur all matted up - especially behind the ears - so I try to keep the longest hair trimmed neatly and I brush her ALL THE TIME.
> ...


If she is getting matts or undercoat build up, then you are not brushing/combing correctly, or using the right tools. You need a slicker brush (sounds like you have one) and a greyhound comb. Brush first, making small parts and "line" brushing the entire dog to the skin. Then go thru with the greyhound comb. The comb should slide thru the coat all the way to the skin if all loose undercoat and tangles are removed. That is the only way to prevent matting entirely, and the only tools you need if used correctly.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

For general day to day brushing to control odor and keep the skin healthy, I use a soft bristled brush. In peak shedding times I pull out the heavy artillery, a wire slicker brush.


----------



## TanyaJ (Feb 2, 2010)

It sounds like you have the right tools and I would get a comb like Graco said. One way to brush is to push your hand across the hair the opposite way of the hair growth and brush the hair out from under your hand and keep going up like that. It'll help get down to the skin and the under coat. Use the comb after you brush a section and if it catches brush out that area with the slicker brush. Becareful not to brush too hard or too many times in one place because you can brush burn your dog. Other than that you should be good.


----------



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

i would suggest a Rake, A pin brush and a Greyhound comb. If she continues to get tangles behind her ears ask a groomer to thin out the coat in that area with your next grooming. NOT shave them but ask them to use thinners and not chunky thinners either. Look up online "Line brushing" You should be working on small sections at a time and going all the way down to the skin. I don't like using slickers as I feel they break the hair and make it frizzy.


----------



## rzrbaxfan (Jan 6, 2009)

I brush my Aussie with an undercoat rake. I have the one made by Pet Head, but they are all made the same. It can get in and pull out dead hair in the undercoat without hurting her. She still doesn't like being brushed, but she is a good trooper about it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ebbtide said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to the boards here and I have registered/posted this thread to see if anyone can answer my question.
> 
> I have a mini aussie dog and she's the cutest thing EVER, but she has trouble with getting her fur all matted up - especially behind the ears - so I try to keep the longest hair trimmed neatly and I brush her ALL THE TIME.
> ...


I love mini aussies 
I use an under coat rake on aussies during peak shedding seasons. I follow up with a pin brush and a steel-toothed comb. I usually use the slicker brush on them only for clumpy areas of shedding undercoat (usually in the haunches and around the neck), and for neatening the feet.
A lot of dogs with that kind of coat behind the ears (aussies, border collies, goldens, papillons, etc) tend to mat there because the hair is slightly softer. 
With my papillons, there comes a time when I could comb til I turn blue in the face and the fringe still has a tendancy to tangle; that's the time I know the coat is too dirty and it's time for a bath. Keeping that "baby fuzz" super soft stuff behind their ears combed if it's dirty is a losing battle


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

use those brushes ,which you use to clean your teeth ,teeth are same for both dogs and humans


----------



## Jennet19 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a schnoodle who has curly body hair and straight leg hair. I don't have any luck with brushes and he hates them. I use 2 steel combs - one very thin almost like a flea comb and then just a little wider one. He also tolerates this better but I have to do him about every other day. Good luck. If they have matts when you take them to the groomer they charge you more.


----------



## charris (Jan 26, 2010)

I learned the hard way about the differences in brushes for dogs, I almost sliced a tip of my finger off it was that sharp. We have tested out dozens but I have the issue with our dog when its the winter coat time (it comes in super thick) and he gets a little rugged. Any suggestions for something that will work for thick furs, but not injure me in the process?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I use an untangler comb on my dog who is most likely a mini aussie or english shepherd... still trying to figure that one out.










The pins spin so it doesn't pull the skin if you hit a tangle and Luna is great with tolerating the brusing. She also get's little tangles in her baby fuzz behind her ears. She absolutely dislikes the slicker sas it pulls her too much, and we follow up either withthe shedding blade or stiff bristle brush or rubber knobby curry 









I don't know about all the line brushing and what not... I just brush in the direction the hair grows and a little back brushing in the thicker areas like her britches. She has pretty coarse hair so she doesn't tangle much.

Just an aside... you really need to start brushing and grooming pup from a young age to get them accepting of it. Luna was objectionable at first but after a few times putting her back in place and giving her the 'we're doing this come hell or high water speech" she loves it now. Most of the objections were to the slicker brush and the fact that she wanted to play with each tool I'd try to use on her. I found that brushing her hen she was relaxed was best as she was least resistant then.


----------



## BarefootLena (Oct 18, 2009)

As the fellow owner of a mini aussie, I can understand what you are going through. How old is your dog? The tools you noted are similar to the same ones I typically use. I also have a Furminator, but I have to be very careful with it on her. The skin getting burned, mentioned in a previous post, a concern when she was shedding her puppy coat. 

When Kimber was younger, keeping her clean and brushed was the only way I could find to keep her hair from matting up behind her ears. Even now, (she's 7 months old) if her hair gets oily it tends to crimp and start clumping. She gets the back of her ears washed A LOT. The shampoo I use is soap-free, ph-neutral, and rinses clean, and I've never had a problem with it over-drying her hair. 

Good luck with your dog, and pictures would be great, hint hint!


----------

